# i havent been catchin a lot of bass and juss want some tips



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

hey guys i was juss nedin some tips on large mouth bass fishin and and i would appreciae it if i could get come hints and tips


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

My best advice is just to get out there early! I have never caught bass consistently past 9:00 a.m. The absolute best time of day is 1 hour before sunrise, to 1 hour after sunrise. It takes lots of will power to get up at 4:30, but it's worth it. If it's calm, you can have a real good time with surface lures. Good luck. P.S. It doesn't hurt to just go to the library and do lots of reading on bass.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

sureshot, What kind of fishing do you want to do? There is soft plastics(my favorite) , top water, spinnerbaits, jig n pig, still fishing with a bobber, and many others?. And also what kind of lakes are you fishing. Is there reeds, cattails, cabbage, rocks? Falconer has a point on the times but me personally i have been able to catch fish all day. Maybe its the low pressure lakes i fish?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

For smallmouth, your best bet is to find a river that has the fish in it. Check your Game and Fish Department website for a list of species in nearby rivers and creeks that feed into them.

Try to locate some good structure, rock shorelines, downed timber, rockpiles, bridges, anything that disrupts the flow of water. Then fish those areas hard. Look for holes and seams in the water where the fish can hold, and not exert too much energy fighting the current. If you can find where creeks and runoff feed into a river, you will most likely find smallies there too.

I am not as experienced with largemouth, but I will tell you this. They love shade. Find weeds, lilypads, standing cane in the water, fallen trees, or other overhanging plants and structure and the bass will be nearby waiting to ambus prey and hopefully your offerings. Again, both bass species relate well to cover. Find out what they are eating...frogs? Use tubes or rubber frogs pulled weedless through the slop, or try some topwaters on the edge of weeds or structure. Perch, minnows, or other baitfish? Use matching crankbaits, such as rapala shadraps or storm thunder cranks. If baitfish are prevalent, try using spinnerbaits with large single or double willow blades on them.

If the fish go deep in the middle of summer days, try carolina rigging or texas-rigging deepwater structure. Work slowly around the area covering as much structure as possible.

there are a lot of great websites on the internet for bass fishing basics but weeding through the crappy ones can be a pain.

Good luck!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Jig n Pig + heavy, shallow water cover + deep water near by = BIG FISH


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Jig n pig does equal big bass but with the lakes around here it gets pretty hard to fish them with all the moss and weeds. Ive had excellent luck in the spring and early summer but once july hits i give them up and go to soft plastics, unless i can find some deep water structure without the moss.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Big Blackfoot...

Do you know of any good largemouth waters within an hour of GF? I'm gonna be stuck there all summer studying for the Bar Exam and might wiggle some fishing in in the evenings (what do I mean, MIGHT? I WILL!!! :lol: ) around there.

I know about the Thompson ponds, but is there anywhere else to check out? I'm 100% C&R and wouldn't take a bass out of a lake even if it was a trophy. Either respond to this, or PM me. Maybe we can get out on the water together sometime this summer?

Thanks!


----------

